# Talkin' tillers



## Kramrush (Aug 13, 2004)

I almost purchased a tiller for my tube frame today. I thought $150 was a little steep for me. I must admit, I don't have much experience with tillers. I could not tell you what model it was because the tag has long since left the tiller. What can anyone tell me about tillers for these tractors? What is the difference in models? Is there a "good" one and a "better" one? Is the shaft on the input side of the box (not the driveshaft-what it connects to on the tiller) supposed to slide out about 3-4 inches? What else should I look for?
Thanks in advance,
Mark


----------



## guest2 (Dec 27, 2003)

Mark
There are quite a few different tillers. The older ones are dark green with rounded hoods and usually narrow about 22" or 25". Later ones are similar but red and may have extension kits to bring them up to 30" or 33". There were HD duty red ones that have an angled hood and open sides. Some of these later ones had side covers to keep the dirt from flying all over. Later, these were black with the husky dog emblem. 

As long as the mounting arms are for the tubeframe series any will work provided the driveshaft is the right length. But any except the 600 should use the same shaft, I think.


----------



## aguysmiley (Jul 2, 2004)

I think it sounds like that shaft has a little excessive end play. I'd at least want to see if there is oil in the gearbox and what it looks like before I paid that much for one, maybe even pull the cover and have a look inside.


----------



## Kramrush (Aug 13, 2004)

I wasn't aware that there were so many different ones. This one was red but I thought the hood was rounded. It did not have any extensions. It is a long story, but I might take a second crack at talking to the owner. He might let me look closer at the gearbox. Thanks for the tips. If something new happens, I post it.
Mark


----------

